# Moving to NL



## zimy90 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am working in singapore. But i am bangladeshi. I want to living in netherland. So how can i going to betherland? Could help me any one by informetion?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The first place you need to check is the website of the Dutch consulate in Singapore, where you are. They should have some information and/or links to information on obtaining a visa to move to the Netherlands. 

Generally speaking, it will depend on what your situation is. The "easiest" way is to find a job there and let your employer handle the immigration side of things. But, it can be very difficult to find a job from a distance. And, these days, the Dutch government is very keen that arriving immigrants learn the local language. (Though if you already know it, that would be a plus in the job hunt.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

